# Cpl Randy J Payne



## missing1 (26 Jul 2006)

For anyone interested click on the link below. I am amazed at the response the death of my son has gathered. The family thank everyone for their efforts. There have been BBQs, car washes, auctions and to, come a hockey game in Gananoque, dinner at the Peterborough Armouries, with SPECIAL speaker. all for the Randys kids. 
It seems he made a ton of friends in his short carrer.
Thanks to all from all of us

Dave Payne

http://www.corporalpayne.ca/


----------



## Sneaky147 (28 Aug 2006)

Sir,

     I'm sure I'm about to say things you've heard a million times before, and that you are already aware of, but I feel the need to say them anyway.  

     I knew Randy from when we went through basic training together in May - July 2003, 0318 Bravo.  He was a leader and he helped me out with a couple of tasks during our time in St. Jean.  He didn't just help me out by spoon-feeding me though, he set a pace that I could follow and at which I would be challenged, so I could do for myself next time.  Now that I am starting to be given some leadership in my job, I set this philosophy that I learned from Randy as a cornerstone of developing others.  It is for this reason that he lives in me, and for anyone who ever looks to me as an example, he will live in them too, even if they don't know it.  

     I will never forget seeing his face on the news, as I experienced a feeling I had never felt before and hope I never have to feel again.  Like I said, I'm sure you know already, but guys like Randy may not always be with us, but they never really go away.  

With the highest regard,

AB Rob McCormick


----------



## missing1 (28 Aug 2006)

Thanks sneaky

Like the song says "he's more than a name on the wall"

Dave Payne


----------



## RJS2511885 (5 Jan 2008)

Dear Mr. Payne,

Please see the link with a pin honouring your son.

Regards,

RJS

http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/cfpm/intro_e.asp

www.1mppla.ca


----------



## missing1 (21 Jan 2008)

Anyone interested.

                    http://www.jeffcallery.ca/

Dave Payne


----------

